
NSA shifts the encryption of gov and mil data to quantum-resistant schemes - waroc
https://www.nsa.gov/ia/programs/suiteb_cryptography/
======
aexaey
Title is a click-bait and a huge exaggeration over what is actually written
there:

> IAD will initiate a transition to quantum resistant algorithms in the not
> too distant future. [...] Until [next Suite of cryptographic algorithms] is
> developed and products are available implementing the quantum resistant
> suite, we will rely on current algorithms.

